# 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale



## snofla (3. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ne kurzer Bericht zum Wrackangeln mit der Blue Whale von Sima Charters

...........es war Freitag der 21.09.2007 als ich Abends auf dem Weg zu unserem Vereinsheim war weil wir Vorfächer knüppen wollten für den kommenden Samstag den 29.09. dann sollte es meines Erachtens los gehen zum Dorschangeln auf die Nordsee..........aber es kam anders 

Gerade von meinem Fahrrad abgestiegen bimmelte mein Handy, die anderen Kollegen meinten schon zu mir das ich ohne das Ding nich könnte.

Als ich auf dem Display sah das es Sima-Charters war dachte ich nur was wollen die denn?. Ruud war am anderen Ende der Leitung und sagte mir das dass Angeln stattfindet....mhh dachte ich nur,seit wann sagen die einem denn eine Woche vorher Bescheid.....als ich Ruud sagte das wir erst für den nächsten Samstag gebucht hatten sagte er nein ihr habt morgen gebucht wetter wird spitze.Ich verblieb dann mit ihm so das ich mich gleich wieder bei ihm melde.

Hab dann die kollegen informiert das dass Wrackangeln schon morgen stattfindet,nun gings los viele leute waren heftigst am telefonieren wegen Arbeit und Autos usw...ich natürlich auch............dann hab ich Ruud wieder angerufen und zugesagt uns blieb ja auch nix anderes übrig :q:q

Am selben Abend wurden noch die Vorfächer gebunden und nachts um 3 sollte es dann losgehen :vik:


Wir waren zu 10. und beschlossen mit 2 Autos zu fahren und nen Hänger mitzunehmen. Die 200km bis Maasluis vergingen recht schnell so das wir mit zwei Pausen um 05.45Uhr dort ankamen,die Stella Bell tuckerte gerade los.

Ein wenig mussten wir noch warten doch dann kam sie die Blue Whale |bigeyes

Was für ein geiles Boot,also schnell das ganze Gerödel verstaut und los gings Richtung Nordsee.Wir nahmen Paltz in der Kajüte des Bootes weils zum draussen stehen noch zu kabbelig war.Alle zehn Leute fanden Platz und Albert der Matrose spendierte erstmal nen Kaffee.

Ich unterhielt mich während der Fahrt mit Ruud dem Skipper und er sagte das er sich keine Sorgen machen würde wegen der Fische die beissen wohl,er erzählte dann noch das sie ein neues Wrack gefunden haben und es dort später noch auf Seebarsche probieren wollten.

Nach ca 3 Stunden Ausfahrt waren wir dann am Ziel und die Köder bestehend aus Wattwurm und Muschelfleisch gingen zu Wasser was hier ca 40mtr tief war,aber es passierte nix also sofort ein Wrack weiter aber auch hier nix.....



Als ich Ruud anschaute lachte er und kam nach draussen quatsche kurz mit Albert und dieser sagte dann alle hochholen wir fahren eben 10min weiter und dann gehts rund #6

Als wir ankamen sagte Ruud hier angeln mit Wattwurm und Muschelfleisch

Und was soll ich sagen recht hatte er,kaum waren die köder unten schon rummste es in den Ruten.Dorsch für Dorsch kam nach oben ab und zu ein paar wrakratten aber diese hatten auch eine feine Grösse.


wenn nix mehr kam oder der Anteil von Wrakratten zu hoch oder die Dorsche zu klein wurden gings ein Wrack weiter,leider setzten sich auch ein paar Big Mamas im Wrack fest so das wir diese Fische leider verloren.

Ich hing einmal im Wrack fest doch dank der Sollbruchstelle löste ich das Problem, als ich hochholen wollte und gerad mal zwei Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht hatte......rummste es in dem Stock gewaltig,dem Nicken des Gegners nach war es ein richtig guter Dorsch Albert sagte das ist ne Big Mama.Ich hielt gegen und wollte ihm nicht die Chance geben ins Wrack zu flüchten,doch der Dorsch gewann den Kampf#q


Das Wetter war mittlerweile Sonne pur kein Wind,jetzt sollte es den Seebarschen an den Kragen gehen.

Ruud fuhr zu dem Wrack und ankerte in 250mtr Entfernung zum Wrack,er erklärte uns dann die Seebarschangelei doch leider hatte nur einer von uns das Glück welche zu überlisten.Die Fische wurden mit kleinen Pilkern gefangen ab und zu wurden hier auch noch Dorsche auf 120gr Jigköpfe gefangen.

An den beiden letzten Wracks konnte jeder machen was er wollte,entweder mit der leichten Rute oder halt mit dem 30lb Knüppel die Dorsche bissen wie wild und gingen zum Schluss auf alles was unten ankam.Die anderen Kollegen verloren leider noch gute Fische an der leichten Rute.

Martin und Ludger fingen jeweils noch einen schönen Roten Knurrhahn

Der Angeltag neigte sich dem Ende und wir fuhren mit 25 knoten wieder Richtung europoort/niewe waterweg


Während der Anfahrten wurden die Fische gesäubert.Alle Fische kamen in Coleman Boxen die sich an Board befinden und alle Fische wurden mit Eis abgedeckt so das sie super frisch zu hause ankamen. 

Fazit:Es war ein klasse Tag für uns wir fingen Fisch ohne Ende und hatten ordentlich Spass.

Ein grosses Dankeschön an Ruud und Albert für diesen klasse Tag

Ein Dankeschön auch an Michael Gerold von Bleigussformen.de für die schnelle Lieferungen der Formen #6

Für 2008 stehen die Termine schon wieder fest dann wird erneut angegriffen.

Für mehr Infos über Sima-Charters www.wrakvissen.nl


hier noch ein paar pics





alex mit dorsch

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1549/alexdm3.jpg
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1549/alexdm3.00916d9fda.jpg​
Martin mit Knurrhahn

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/9696/bokqn6.jpg​

Strünte auch er erfolgreich

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/6507/doublell6.jpg​

Fachsimpeln

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/3940/fachsimpeleium9.jpg​
Seebarsch

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/1130/lutznz5.jpg​

Ausbeute

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3728/kistehr0.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3728/kistehr0.164eaf93bb.jpg​

Die Truppe


http://img234.*ih.us/img234/2808/dietruppege5.jpg​


----------



## noworkteam (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

feine Tour, 

Glückwunsch


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...das klingt wirklich nach einer erfolgreichen Tour...
...dickes Petri dazu...


----------



## seaman (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Danke fuer deinen tollen Bericht
Gruss seaman


----------



## snofla (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

@jan;stefan und seaman

danke,danke


aber beim nächsten mal wird einiges anders gemacht,man lernt gott sei dank nie aus.|bla:

und nochmal so oft "zweiter sieger sein" nein danke :m




http://img204.*ih.us/img204/6608/xxxxem9.jpg​






wann gehts bei euch los,hab doch irgendwas davon gelesen


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

geiler bericht!
mal sehen ob sich da für kommendes we noch was buchen läßt.

cheers,

mike


----------



## powermike1977 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

tach nochmal,

kannst du mir verraten, wie tief ihr da geangelt habt? wenn das wetter gut ist fahren wir freitag raus....


ach ja, kannst du mir vielleciht noch n paar tipps mit auf den weg geben was montage und co anbetrifft...und was du beim nächsten mal anders machen würdest?
gruss,

mike

p.s. wir haben evtl. n boot mit platz für 40 leutel. wie ist das auf'm boot mit 40 leuten, geht das generell klar oder hast du da negative erfahrung gemacht...


----------



## snofla (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

hi mike

gib mal eben laut von wo aus ihr fahrt,wetter sieht gut aus.

was das Boot angeht die grossen Kutter fahren nicht so weit raus wie die kleinen flinken Dinger.


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

moin!
wir fahren von bruinisse aus los. wird wohl n großer kutter-also mit bis zu 40 leuten drauf...
ein freund organisiert das - hoffe, dass der kutter trotzdem zu ner stelle mit fisch fährt. heisst denn weiter raus auch gleichzeitig tiefer & mehr +größere fische?
cheers,
mike

p.s. Sportvisserij Hoogerwerf - Bruinisse


----------



## noworkteam (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

moin,

die haben drei Kutter: die Maatje Adriana und die Andromeda, die beiden fahren von Neeltje Jans ab (laut homepage, von Bruinisse fährt die Sjarina auf die Oosterschelde...

und die sieht so aus: klick , ich sag jetzt mal nix...

Bis Du sicher das Ihr von Bruinisse losfahrt ????

Da braucht Ihr aber schon ne gute Stange zeit wenn ihr zu den Wracks auf der Nordsee kommen wollt ;-)
gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

uh-oh, hab meinem kumpel bescheid gesagt, der checkt das gleich mal ab!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...ist doch nen Top-Kutter|wavey:...
...damit würde ich zum Makrelenangeln fahren mehr nicht...


----------



## noworkteam (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Da bekommt Wrackangeln eine ganz andere Bedeutung.....:m

So hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen....ich würde mir schon mal eine Rettungsinsel ins Handgepäck stecken...und bissle Signalmunition....

Wenn ihr draussen seid schreibt doch bitte eure GPS-Koordinaten auf....
wir schauen dann in einigen Jahren mal zum Wrackangeln vorbei:q

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## knollwinst (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...der Typ von der Reederei meinte auf jeden Fall Wracks, ich meine auch der habe gesagt dass die von Neeltje Jans losfahren ist das besser? Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Kahn, dachte die sehen immer so aus jedenfalls was ich so auf der Ostsee geshehen habe. Ich dachte auch das wäre vielleicht stabiler als diese kleinen Boote, vor allem auf der Nordsee?!  Also Ihr würdet das knicken?


----------



## noworkteam (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

das ist schon ein Unterschied ob von Neeltje Jans oder nicht...


der grüne "fliegende Holländer" wird sicherlich nicht auf die Nordsee fahren...oder sinken

von Neeltje Jans fährt die Andromeda  ab:

Klick Andromeda
Die sieht auch besser und vertrauenserweckender aus...mit der wird das schon was....

ich würde mich mal definitv informieren auf welches Boot ihr kommt und wo der Start stattfindet......

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...du mußt bedenken das nicht alle Wracks groß sind...
...jenachdem wie er das Boot legt fischen welche am Wrack vorbei..
...und viele Wracks liegen extrem weit draussen...da kommt der niemals hin...es sei denn er macht ne 16 Stundentour...
...denke mehr als 10 Knoten wird der nicht fahren...


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

@ mike 

nowork und stefan haben nicht so ganz unrecht,versucht es mal bei Pro Shipping die haben die Marsdiep und die Bourndiep.ich bin mit beiden schon gefahren und jedesmal wars gut,die kutter nehmen ich glaub 37 leute mit und liegen in den Helder.

die anderen grossen pötte dort haben uns in den letzten 6 jahren nur enttäuscht,wie die Mercuur oder Hendrik Karssen.

die Stelle Bell hat am 14-10-2007 noch fünf Plätze frei laut internet,ruf einfach eben dort an.ich kann dir diesen Kutter nur empfehlen ,die letzten fünf male wars immer gut

www.wrakvissen.nl und dann unter agenda`´s


----------



## knollwinst (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. naechstes mal machen wir das weniger spontan mit nem bisschen mehr Planung. Jedenfalls ist der Rest alles ausgebucht, und die fahren mit diesem moderneren Schiff raus... Eine Frage habe ich noch, die schreiben andauernd dass man mit Naturkoedern fischt, heisst das, dass andere Koeder nicht faengig sind, oder dass man das muss weil 40 Mann sonst zu viel fangen, oder so? Lohnt es sich dann uberhaupt andere Sachen mitzunehmen, weil man da echt nur mit Wurm angelt??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...kannst auch gut mit Gummifisch fischen...
...Köpfe je nach Strömung 100 bis 200gr...
...pilker eher weniger, sehr verlustreiche angelei...


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

@knollwinst: das mit der längerfristigen planung steht auf jeden fest! aber finde wir haben auch so ganz große leistung gezeigt - besonders wegen der hammer-hilfe und den 1000 tips hier!

ma gucken wo wir n 100/200 gr jigkopf herbekommen...kommen da dann 30cm gummis dran?

ach ja, kann man mit dem leihgerät als leie gut angeln / fisch bekommen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...ne ne...15 cm sind optimal...


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

@ mike

nein 15 oder 25cm schwänze,würde euch aber raten den wurm vorzuziehen da ihr sonst mit eurem leichten tackle die anderen angler recht oft fangt will heissen ihr kommt in der ihren vorfächern zurecht. :q

wenns unbedingt gummi sein soll dann als seitenarm binden mit nem 200gramm blei und ca nen 120gramm jigkopf,hab ich auf der stella bell auch schon gefischt klappt prima und man fängt auch kein wrakratten und kommt nicht in die schnüre der mitangler.

ich stell nacher mal was rein wie es aussehen könnte


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> ach ja, kann man mit dem leihgerät als leie gut angeln / fisch bekommen




in den helder damals wars das was ich gesehen gabe der letzte schrott,bei sima charters gibts uglysticks


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

dann muss ich ma buddeln! was sind denn wrackratten?

ach ja-wieder ne leienfrage (ich schwör-wenns um süßwasser geht bin ich riesig - hatte schon mal n fehlbiss auf rotauge!!!):

wie bauen wir ne montage, wenn das leihgerät schlecht ist?


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Wrakratten=Würmerdiebe :vik:



http://img441.*ih.us/img441/1110/wrakratterf1.jpg



Quelle:www.eurovissers.nl


muss erst mal ne kaffee schlürfen


----------



## noworkteam (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



snofla schrieb:


> Wrakratten=Würmerdiebe :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die schmecken aber auch :q


----------



## dipsy (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Hhhhmmm Wrackratten.|rolleyes Hatten wir gestern zu dritt auf der Oosterschelde bestimmt hundert Stück von.
Was hab ich mich gefreut. Ich glaube bei nem Tripper wäre ich genauso "glücklich" gewesen.#d

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

stimmt recht lecker sogar,aber können auch verdammt nerven deshalb der vorschlag mit 120gramm+gummi+200er Bebleiung


----------



## snofla (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

anbei mal die montagen die wir fischen

hier die für die Wattis und das muschelfleisch,den watti bitte aufziehen und dann das muschelfleisch davorschieben.

Als haken nehme ich 5/0 oder auch 6/0 ,als vorfachschnur ne 0,55 bis 0,65
die haken werden eingeschlauft

es können auch oktos aufgezogen werden oder kleine twister,ich hatte jedoch den meisten erfolg mit der kombie von oben ohne zusatz


http://img410.*ih.us/img410/7223/ltrv0.jpg​


hier der doppelt bebleite gummifisch,das vorfach vom jigkopf(120gramm kopf) sollte mindestens 1mtr haben und kann mit ner 0,65 vorfachschnur gebunden werden.
beim ablassen darauf achten das der fisch sich nicht um den wirbel schlägt,wenns oben an der oberfläche ok ist bleibts auch so da das blei schwerer ist und somit die richtung vorgibt


http://img292.*ih.us/img292/9749/btby4.jpg​


----------



## knollwinst (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

@snofla, vielen dank, werden wir dann mal morgen frueh ausprobieren! Befuerchte allerdings, dass ich in den Angellaeden hier in der Umgebung so schwere Bleie nicht bekomme, aber vielleicht haben die so was ja auch auf dem Boot.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...sowas sollte man sich echt vorher überlegen...
...ohne ausrechendes Bleigewicht wird es schnell ein Alptraum...


----------



## snofla (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

ja bleie haben die,meistens sinds 200er und das ist bei drift zu wenig also wenn dann sofort zwei dran damit du schnell genug unten am wrack bist ansonsten ziehst du schleifspuren im sand.............

ihr müsst immer kucken wie ihr zum wrack treibt,will heissen wenn sie rechts von euch fangen kommt ihr auch dran immer kucken wer fängt und wie die drift verläuft,das ist gerad beim wrakken verdammt wichtig


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



snofla schrieb:


> ihr müsst immer kucken wie ihr zum wrack treibt,will heissen wenn sie rechts von euch fangen kommt ihr auch dran immer kucken wer fängt und wie die drift verläuft,das ist gerad beim wrakken verdammt wichtig



sorry, hab ich nicht verstanden...wenn sie rechts von uns fangen...und das boot treibt gleichzeitig nach links kommen wir auch dran...oder wenn das boot nach rechts treibt?


----------



## knollwinst (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Ja habe ich mir schon ueberlegt, daher bin ich gestern schon wie wild durch die Gegend um schwere Bleie zu finden. Aber leider hat keiner der Angellaeden in Maastricht welche die schwerer als 100 gramm oder so sind. Und da das morgen um 6.00 anfaengt kann ich auch nicht in einen laden der darauf spezialisiert ist vorbeischauen! Aber das bekommen wir schon hin, haengen wir halt zusaetzliche bleie dran. danke nochmal fuer die Tipps!
@powermike: Sensationell kombiniert!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

...manchmal ist es schon schwer...|rolleyes
...wenn die Drift euch in Richtung der krummen Ruten treibt kommt nen Biss oder nen Hänger#h...
...wenn nichts passiert habt ihr was falsch gemacht...


----------



## knollwinst (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Jau, ab jetzt alles gaaaaanz langsam erklaeren... Zu schnell geht beim Mike naemlich gar nicht!


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

wir haben aus gegebenem anlass noch n platz frei!


----------



## noworkteam (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> wir haben aus gegebenem anlass noch n platz frei!


 

das verstehe ich nun aber garnicht....#c


----------



## snofla (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> sorry, hab ich nicht verstanden...wenn sie rechts von uns fangen...und das boot treibt gleichzeitig nach  rechts treibt dann fangt ihr auch





so ists besser dann klappts auch :vik:

das boot wird nicht nur nach rechts oder links treiben es geht meistens so das der skipper versucht das alle was fangen heisst das es quer beet geht  also aufpassen..............|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## snofla (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



noworkteam schrieb:


> das verstehe ich nun aber garnicht....#c








:m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












drück euch die daumen das es klappt


----------



## noworkteam (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

*WO BLEIBT DENN DER BERICHT ???#h*


----------



## xantener (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Ist das die richtige nr?? wo man Plätze reservieren kann??*(010) - 434 63 87  *bei mir funzt die nr irgendwie nicht. Muss ich noch irgendwas davor wählen?? 
Gruß 
Marcel ;-)


----------



## dipsy (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Moin,

0031 vorweg und von der Ortsvorwahl die Null weglassen.

0031104346387 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## snofla (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

oder

0031653576223 |wavey:


----------



## xantener (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

alles klar Vielen Dank. Dann geht es wohl am 1.11 raus mit der Stella Bell


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *WO BLEIBT DENN DER BERICHT ???#h*



moinsen!

mache nach der mipa mal n eigenen thread mit bericht auf...muss noch mit knollwinst abklären, ob ich die wahrheit sagen darf .

mike


----------



## noworkteam (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Powermike: hat Dich die Power verlassen ??? wo bleibt den der Bericht:c


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## knollwinst (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Der nimmt bloss Ruecksicht, weil ich, der Schneidermeister dabei zu schlecht bei weg komme. Aber von mir aus muss da kein Bericht drüber verfasst werden...


----------



## noworkteam (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*



knollwinst schrieb:


> Der nimmt bloss Ruecksicht, weil ich, der Schneidermeister dabei zu schlecht bei weg komme. Aber von mir aus muss da kein Bericht drüber verfasst werden...


 
wäre aber trotzdem ganz ok und interessant wenn ihr eure erfahrung jenen mitteilt, welche eure fragen beantwortet haben....

los butter bei die fische...



gruss


noworkteam


----------



## dipsy (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Moin,

wo bleibt denn nun der Bericht. #c

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## noworkteam (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Ich warte auch schon .....laaannnnngeee

Entweder war die Tour so überwältigend, das das ein Geheimnis bleiben soll..


oder das ging voll in die Hose......


Ich tippe auf Antwort zwei,..,und will trotzdem ein Bericht...auch ohne Fisch..

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## dipsy (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 22.09.2007 Wrakvissen met de Blue Whale*

Moin,

ja ja so ist da, erst einen aufgeilen und dann stehen lassen.

Egal ob mit oder ohne Fisch, hauptsache ein Bericht mit ein paar Fotos.

gruß
Dipsy


----------

